# A way to export/import scenes/profiles



## verimeloni (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello,

me and my friends regularly stream from our weekly casuals and setting up obs usually takes some time because the computer(s) we use to stream with get their data wiped regularly (we don't use our own pc), to this point I've managed with manually copying/pasting the .json -and the other files from Appdata > Roaming > obs folder. 

It would be a nice feature if you could make it that you could export either scenes or profiles into .zip -like files that obs could then use to import the scenes/profiles to a new computer.

Thank you for your work on the program~


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Nov 26, 2015)

Here you can download a portable version of OBS MP (the .zip one). You'd only need to reinstall the VS2013 redistributable.


----------



## Ruhai Hu (Nov 28, 2015)

Wouldn't it be fairly easy to just copy the config files? You would most likely still need to go and reset your audio devices at a bare minimum, possibly the camera. I also notice if my devices change at all I have to go reset filters lets say on my Mic, etc.


----------

